# plants in sand



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

can plants grow in sand


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sure! Someone 'd prefer sand....


----------



## Aqua Essentials (Jun 23, 2005)

Most plants will quite happily root in sand but don't forget, sand contains zero nutrients so you would have to supplement your substrate with fertilising tablets/pellets.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I currently use a product called plant-gro. It's a liquid you add to the water weekly, since I just have decorative gravel in my tank. So far it's worked pretty well for me. I haven't had any plants die in over a year using the stuff.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool mlefev! Aqua Essential... I may rely on you on this. I may need some supplements for my plants in the betta tank of mine.


----------



## Aqua Essentials (Jun 23, 2005)

You've got a huge choice with regards to substrate tablets etc so the choice is really yours. It ranges from Seachem, Dupla, Red Sea, Ferka, JBL to name but a few!!

Some are better than other which is worth bearing in mind.


----------

